# AR-15 Investing



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Pretty funny bit on The Daily Show about investing in AR's.

http://www.thedailyshow.com/video/index.jhtml?videoId=228974&title=money-shot


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

That was very funny. I like the investing in both idea. I think Stewart is a bit of tool but that kid is a riot.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, I don't watch the show at all, but one of my good friends does. He shot me a text this morning to check it out.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Best line
"Aren't you worried your kid will do something stupid? Like sell below market value?"


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I mentioned this MONTHS ago, ON THIS FORUM, when a good one was $850...

Damn. I didn't have the coin then...

JW


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I actually saw some "Investor Packs" of AR's a couple of months ago. They were 10 count cases of Colt AR's, I think maybe the 6920? They were discounted $100 each rifle when you purchased the "Investors Pack". IIRC the individual rifles were going for $1699 at that time, and the case price was $15,990.

As of today, it wouldn't have been a very good investment though, as the Colt's are more plentiful and as a result prices have come down $200 to $300 ea.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

"Super Soaker filled with Acid" 


I say invest

:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

buy. buy. buy!

haha that was funny!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Hmmm, I think I had better diversify my portfolio a little more


----------



## Chesty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

Todd said:


> Pretty funny bit on The Daily Show about investing in AR's.
> 
> http://www.thedailyshow.com/video/index.jhtml?videoId=228974&title=money-shot


HA funny, I cashed out some of my IRA a few months ago after a 32% loss and bought a couple AR's, I figured it was a better investment.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

ya know? AR prices are dropping around here. Seen an M&P flat top with the pop up rear sight in a hard case with 3 mags go out the door just under 1000 the other day. :mrgreen:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> ya know? AR prices are dropping around here. Seen an M&P flat top with the pop up rear sight in a hard case with 3 mags go out the door just under 1000 the other day. :mrgreen:


Prices are definitely falling. The reason prices got so high was demand far out stripped supply. But now supply has caught up and AR's are generally available everywhere by most every manufacturer. Now if only ammo supply can catch up with demand.

I just checked, and the same online retailer who was offering the Colt investors 10 pack for about 16K is now selling them for about 13K. http://www.impactguns.com/store/COLT-LE6920-10.html


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, I've very gladly invested in both and more.


----------

